# [Completed] Five Battlefield 4 Keys - Winners Picked!



## bmgjet

In please, Just built a rig for my bother for his birthday and BF4 would be a good addition to go with that.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

In


----------



## majinsoftware

In for the win.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

YEESSSS! I want this game, but have no monies for it!!

Thanks bud! Very generous of you!


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Please, no more than one post every 24hrs.


Does this mean we can enter once a day?

Either way, in!


----------



## Inelastic

Count me in, and thanks.


----------



## Capwn

In


----------



## beers

In please, my GF has been wanting to do some battlefield shenanigans together


----------



## Bradey

in, thanks op


----------



## gunslinger0077

in


----------



## Cy5Patrick

Count me in!


----------



## Aesthethc

In please! I want my friend to play with meeeeee


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> Does this mean we can enter once a day?
> 
> Either way, in!


Correct! Since there are 5 chances to win, you can enter once a day.


----------



## ozlay

IN thanks


----------



## malzmidx

Oooh In


----------



## Iamazn

In! Thanks OP!


----------



## bambino167

thank you am in


----------



## ThorsMalice

In, couple friends could use a copy since they can't afford it.


----------



## krisz9

In, thank you!


----------



## UZ7

For the In!


----------



## 8800GT

Much generous, such kind. But seriously, I'm in. Thanks OP


----------



## DayoftheGreek

In.

Thanks!


----------



## Durquavian

in Thanks. Would love to see Mantle at work.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Definitely In, thanks OP!


----------



## navynuke499

in please and thank you.


----------



## Phenomanator53

In please and thank you for your generousity


----------



## WuLF

I'm in! =]

Very nice of you to do this!


----------



## Polska

Yaaaaaa buddy!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

In, thanks OP


----------



## sixor

in


----------



## Vocality

In!


----------



## DaMirrorLink

In! Thank you!


----------



## skyisover

in


----------



## Skorpian

In it for sure! Thanks a lot


----------



## ryansoh3

Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## PiEownz

In! Thanks


----------



## DirkDaring

in it to win it.


----------



## iRUSH

Excellent give-away! Now I need to have a look at this RIG of yours


----------



## bavarianblessed

In like flynn!


----------



## calibrah

In. Thank you.


----------



## Korayyy

In! Thanks!


----------



## Xinoxide

In please.


----------



## akromatic

in please

and happy mining


----------



## TriviumKM

In there like swimwear.


----------



## morbid_bean

count me in!


----------



## Kinaesthetic

In so I can have a game to play with my 'ol man on his new machine I built him. Thank you so much for doing this!


----------



## dave1991

In for my friend! Thanks for doing this!


----------



## famous1994

Count me in, and thanks.


----------



## korruptedkaos

in!

awesome giveaway jeff


----------



## CravinR1

In

Hope those 280x pay for themselves fast


----------



## XAslanX

In please.


----------



## yarly

in


----------



## xTweetyBird

In! Thanks


----------



## ArcticZero

In!


----------



## Chucklez

In please


----------



## mav2000

Thanks I am in


----------



## opty165

I'm in!


----------



## zemco999

In please


----------



## Tillmander

In, I would love to get my friends into this game so I can have someone to play with.


----------



## Waleh

I'm in, thanks!


----------



## MattGordon

In! My best bud would love to play.

Thanks!


----------



## Face2Face

Entry


----------



## ccRicers

I'm in.


----------



## Tamber

In please, just did a build for friends daughter.
She's been asking for it but he will not buy it after paying for her new PC.


----------



## SecrtAgentMan

In, thanks.


----------



## PunkX 1

Definitely in!

Just got Battlefield 3 and can't get 4 since I can't afford it yet


----------



## Simsim

Count me in!


----------



## damnwebsite

in


----------



## dukeReinhardt

In please


----------



## Extempt

in please:thumb:


----------



## ipv89

in please


----------



## Costfree

In thanks


----------



## Namwons

Sign me up plz. Good luck everyone.


----------



## kingtiger888

I'm in! Been trying to convince my friend to purchase BF4, this will definitely change his mind.

Thanks!


----------



## robbo2

In please


----------



## PureBlizz

In for the win.


----------



## CptChiggs

I'm all in for this!


----------



## LemonSlice

In! Haven't played any recent games in a while


----------



## discoprince

In


----------



## OP20

Nice guy. I don't meet the post count requirement but I'm a long time lurker







does that count?


----------



## Cavey00

In for the wife to cover me!


----------



## IrishV8

i knew there was a reason i didnt buy the game yet.


----------



## RipperLord

I'm in. Cheers.


----------



## TurboMach1

in for this. thanks


----------



## bmgjet

in


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I'm in although I seem to have a BF handicap or something... at least when I'm flying anything.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Count me in. I haven't played a Battlefield game since BF:BC2 on 360 and PC.


----------



## kyfire

Count me in! Love war games!!


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Sure, thanks.


----------



## Blackhawk4

In


----------



## jlhawn

I'm in.

thank you


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

In please, Thanks OP!!


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

IN!


----------



## Kota

In! This thread is going to have so many pages...


----------



## Tiger S.

In, thanks OP. lucky #96


----------



## badtaylorx

nice, count me in!!!


----------



## PappaSmurfsHarem

sure why not.


----------



## legoman786

In for my friend.


----------



## Germanian

in ty


----------



## dealio

in ftw


----------



## MasterFire

Who doesn't love free stuff, count me in for free stuff anytime.


----------



## gr3nd3l

In


----------



## Forsakenfire

Sounds great, I'm in, thanks!


----------



## cgg123321

In, thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## nightfox

im in. Thanks for such a good freebie


----------



## Sunreeper

I'd love to try bf4 thanks!


----------



## DizzlePro

im in thanks


----------



## dmfree88

Thanks jeff, in for sure. Hope i finally get to play this game.


----------



## TheGovernment

In for my nephews rig I just help him build.


----------



## dranas

In please.


----------



## RAFFY

Im in.....TO THE MOON!!!


----------



## JTD92

Count me in


----------



## Sadmoto

in!


----------



## Da1Nonly

IN!

Thank you for doing this


----------



## Indiegreg

I would love BF4! Thank you for the give away jeffinslaw!


----------



## PC Tech101

Count me in!


----------



## Molten

in


----------



## arcade9

In!
thanks for clarifying the requirements mate, I guess I was sleepy

GL to everyone


----------



## jameyscott

In please!


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Count me in!


----------



## TerrabyteX

In ! hopefully win


----------



## Soul Craze

Wow nice. In please =)


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

in in in in in!


----------



## boogschd

i can haz?


----------



## Tyrannocanis

innnnnn


----------



## Chunin

Count me in please.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Oh neck yeah in. Tnx for a chance


----------



## svenge

In, thanks!


----------



## EventHorizon

Thanks generous stranger.


----------



## ejb222

Thanks! Nice of you! IN!


----------



## -SE7EN-

in for this


----------



## Kimir

Oh yeah, Im in too


----------



## Sakumo

In; thanks for the chance.


----------



## Carlitos714

in thank you


----------



## soulwrath

OMG! SO IN! THANKS FOR THE OPPORTUNITY


----------



## mfranco702

Count me in, thanks


----------



## Bal3Wolf

im in for the change to win thanks alot.


----------



## d0mini

In it to win it







Thank you for the opportunity, good luck with mining!


----------



## zealord

In!


----------



## AtomTM

I am sooo In!! Thanks a lot for the chance OP!

- H$N


----------



## Laur3nTyu

cool cool In for some action!


----------



## amd4200

In. Wouldn't want to pay retail but free isn't bad.


----------



## fatmario

in thx


----------



## lilchronic

in


----------



## Cyro999

rawr


----------



## Bloodvenom

im in! Thanks


----------



## kt6999

In It to win it


----------



## RedSunRises

IN!


----------



## Bit_reaper

Count me in


----------



## sktfreak

In


----------



## M2NSLI

In!


----------



## Nowyn

Count me in, thanks


----------



## The Wizard

I'm in. Thanks for this.


----------



## Blackcurrent

In 4 the win


----------



## lucifermn

In. Thank you very much.
Barely made the 2 rep requirement.


----------



## captainvera

I might not make the 2 rep requirement.. I always use my phone and can't check rep, if I'm not eligible please free to remove it..

Anyways, In for the wiiiin!!! I've been wanting to buy this game for a while, but college sucks in the money department and I'd rather pay tuition than bf4 :/


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Thanks Jeffinslaw ... I'd like a chance to win as well


----------



## RoarGasm

Only 1 rep, but trying to get in anyway (rep is kind of unfair imo since not everyone gives it). Thanks.


----------



## skruffs01

IFTW!!! Thanks jeffsinlaw


----------



## Microx256

in!


----------



## DoomDash

In!


----------



## Name Change

In!


----------



## buffybill

In. Win or lose thank you for your kind offer.


----------



## icanhasburgers

In :3


----------



## ears1991

In, cheers


----------



## Dt_Freak1

In for a friend


----------



## Tabinhu

Im in


----------



## 95329

In please


----------



## hotwheels1997

In and thx


----------



## IBooNI

IN!


----------



## Scorpii

Yes please Lady Luck


----------



## Atham

IN!


----------



## danilon62

In pls!!!!


----------



## Aximous

In, thanks


----------



## DBEAU

In please


----------



## mboner1

In like flynn if i'm not to late







. Also nice one o.p.


----------



## Rauli11

i would like a key


----------



## ferhat

in !! i always wanted to play bf4 lol


----------



## hht92

Count me in,thanks


----------



## psycow

In!


----------



## givmedew

im in


----------



## MocoIMO

omg in, Thanks for the chance


----------



## brown bird

I'll give it a whirl! Thanks!


----------



## barkinos98

yeh so in m8

I never played any battlefield because of various reasons but lets get lucky this time eh?


----------



## SpartanVXL

In please









Cheers OP


----------



## R3aCt0r M|Nd

I'm in!

Cheers pal


----------



## anejchy

In. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## MasterT

:delete:


----------



## singh_shady

Im in


----------



## LGxStarburst

im in







god luck all


----------



## Scott1541

In for the win









Thanks OP


----------



## topdog

I'm in, thanks


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Count me in. Thanks OP!


----------



## ConradTP

I'm in for this!


----------



## Evil Genius Jr

I'm in!!!
Thanks!


----------



## Selquist979

In, great giveaway!


----------



## 1337LutZ

In please!


----------



## foilfence

*joins*


----------



## NexusRed

In!


----------



## SmokeyMcBong

Count me in please buddy









Thanks mate


----------



## taafe

In please mate! Whats with the five r9 280x's by the way?


----------



## jordanjr23

Please let me win lol BF3 is dead.


----------



## Wheezo

in


----------



## Moustache

in


----------



## jop14

In! thanks


----------



## Recursion

In!


----------



## Elloquin

In!


----------



## Kozanitis96

In please, Thanks


----------



## marc0053

In please


----------



## BWAS1000

Fine by me, I'm in.


----------



## stickg1

IN


----------



## Shaolin7

Well, I'm new and relatively quiet (I don't post that often) so I'm skirting the edge of the requirements, but I thought I'd toss my hat in here too. OP, thank you for your generosity regardless = )


----------



## vinton13

In for the kill


----------



## StormX2

As a requirement, I satisfy All









Please count me in

Question - 1 Entry Per 24 Hours per Person?


----------



## himynamesnoah

Would love to win this, thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## roadlesstraveled

In!


----------



## albear01

In please


----------



## willdearborn

In


----------



## ds84

Hope i can enter..


----------



## Mbalmer

Count me in.

Thanks.


----------



## rss013

In


----------



## psi_guy

In, thanks.


----------



## Starbomba

totally in, thanks for the freebie


----------



## iinversion

In. Awesome OP is awesome.


----------



## cloppy007

awesome, in!


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers*
> 
> In please, my GF has been wanting to do some battlefield shenanigans together


You must have an awesome girlfriend








Either way I'm in as well


----------



## LDV617

In, brother's birthday is in 3 days and I am a starving amateur Web Dev


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Definitely in, Thank you so much for your generosity.


----------



## AaronO

I'm soo in!


----------



## 161029

In!


----------



## FastMHz

Count me in!


----------



## tac0slav3

In


----------



## mudman091878

In for one. (I'm not greedy)


----------



## mkclan

in!


----------



## stl drifter

Im in


----------



## Angrybutcher

In it to win it


----------



## maarten12100

yup in


----------



## wolfxing

in for one!


----------



## SoliDD

In it to win it


----------



## Ultisym

Im in !!


----------



## fr0sty_

Thanks! In!


----------



## McMogg

In! I really appreciate the opportunity, all my friends have it but I don't have the spare money to get it D:


----------



## SageQi

In


----------



## Faraz

In please!


----------



## Degree

In!


----------



## ZeVo

In!


----------



## tsm106

In it, can't miss this one.


----------



## frankth3frizz

In please.


----------



## RX7-2nr

in


----------



## brfield

I'd like an entry


----------



## Diablo85

Count me in! I'd like to play the game but my water cooling parts and moving apartments put a pinch on the wallet.

Sent from my KitKat Galaxy Note 2


----------



## leekaiwei

in


----------



## rafety58

in for the win


----------



## Lefik

In


----------



## Tartar

Count me in please! I really appreciate the gesture


----------



## PolyMorphist

I'm in - thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## HPE1000

I am in, thanks


----------



## Zhood

in FTW.


----------



## bmgjet

in


----------



## y2kcamaross

in!


----------



## EasterEEL

Count me in for the win thx.


----------



## jagz

In <3


----------



## -Droid-

I'm in!


----------



## Ducky

Thanks for doing this OP! I am certainly in


----------



## b0z0

In. Awesome thing for the community.


----------



## Tagkaman

In. Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## Padishah

In on this

Thanks for the Chance!!


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

In!


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

In!


----------



## turdferguson

Please count me in!


----------



## 50shadesofray

In please


----------



## Speedster159

Do want..


----------



## Jo0

In! I wish I had the dough to build a beast mining rig :/


----------



## ignite

Awesome!


----------



## nazarein

in


----------



## majinsoftware

wow this thread getting big, 2nd in since its been 24 hours.


----------



## zemco999

been 24 hours, second post


----------



## Fletcherea

In for sure! I haven't played a cod or bf title since they were set in the WW eras


----------



## homer98

In for sure !


----------



## w0rmk00n

In For BF4

No Idea It Was Only $20 On Black Friday.


----------



## xunedeinx

Me please!!! <3:thumb:


----------



## 100cotton

In please.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Certainly in for this. Thanks OP for the chance!


----------



## xKaoticWolf

I'm in thanks


----------



## Sin100

Brilliant, thanks for this, and good luck with mining!







.


----------



## 241pizza

in as well, thanks to the op

Edit:
Disregard, I do not qualify.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Psycho666

totally IN


----------



## k4m1k4z3

In for the win


----------



## TopicClocker

In, thanks for the opportunity


----------



## Tnt6200

In #2!


----------



## AbdullahG

In.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I'm up for this.


----------



## PiEownz

in for #2!


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

in!


----------



## StayFrosty

I'd be over the moon if I won a copy! Just beginning to realize how tough it is to be a college student when it comes to money.


----------



## dejahboi

In for the win


----------



## JCha0s

In


----------



## Frosty88

In!

Thanks OP!


----------



## PunkX 1

In with post #2


----------



## Terminus14

Count me in!


----------



## HaVoK C89

In please! Thanks!


----------



## SpartanVXL

Whelp the OP says 1 Day and 1 Hour so heres me #2


----------



## offroadz

In thanks so much!


----------



## XAslanX

2nd day post


----------



## PrimeBurn

In please. Thanks!


----------



## Iching

In.


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

About 24 hours now, here's my second entry.


----------



## skyisover

2nd day


----------



## Costfree

In for the 2nd day thanks again.


----------



## MAXAMOUS

So generous! Much appreciated! Such need!

in for 2nd day


----------



## drnilly007

IN


----------



## jimba86

in


----------



## Phelan

In please, Thanks!!!


----------



## zucciniknife

Definitely in


----------



## link1393

In ! please, thanks!


----------



## EvilAcid

In!


----------



## Net Prowler

in


----------



## agrims

Put me down! Deployed to the sandbox, and this would make life much more fun!


----------



## Bossman4

In

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Indiegreg

In again!


----------



## gr3nd3l

In - Part 2


----------



## jameyscott

In Rev2.0


----------



## gwertyu

in!


----------



## CHeNeRiC

inzo


----------



## Dominazn

Goomorrow!


----------



## James4832

In please!


----------



## ML241

In please.


----------



## GuardianDuo

In, thanks!


----------



## FlashFir

Insies


----------



## MoBeeJ

In please...Thanks


----------



## bmgjet

+1


----------



## arcade9

In! after 24hs


----------



## Lime

In.


----------



## SRV

In!


----------



## SaII

wish me luck!


----------



## systemlayers

I'm in!!


----------



## cptnighthawk666

great... im in


----------



## Mr240sx

Count me in









when you say winners will be chosen by the website, are you going off of post number on this thread?


----------



## EfemaN

Cool! In.


----------



## Kozanitis96

In too!!!


----------



## iscariot

in indeed.


----------



## fireman

In


----------



## RipperLord

in again


----------



## zealord

In


----------



## strych9

In. Would love to play this game.


----------



## IaVoR

In


----------



## iwalkwithedead

iN


----------



## Forsakenfire

Double in.


----------



## M2NSLI

In


----------



## Durvelle27

In


----------



## Lagpirate

In!


----------



## airnews39

In


----------



## Aesthethc

Its been 24 hours, in again! Thanks OP


----------



## jason387

I'm in it to win it. People playing BF4 watch out for jason0981 in BF4. !!!!!!!1


----------



## ozzy1925

i am In thanks


----------



## BradleyKZN

In please, thanks OP


----------



## QSS-5

in ill be backin 23h59m


----------



## FarmerTed

In please


----------



## tDAK

In


----------



## Andr3az

In


----------



## OCcomet

In! Thanks OP!


----------



## Ukkooh

In. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## The Wizard

In


----------



## incog

I'm just a new guy, not enough REPS. Q_Q

gl & hf all


----------



## benjamen50

In please, and thanks!


----------



## undeadhunter

In


----------



## taafe

I so want this game, 2nd day post thanks


----------



## ryansoh3

In again, thanks!


----------



## dealio

2x in ftw


----------



## mightywhitey5

IN


----------



## g00s3y

I think I can get in


----------



## 53977

I am in please.


----------



## General121

I'd love to have the game







Willing to see if my system can run it now


----------



## Jaapi

In.
Congrats on your mining hardware, to the moon!


----------



## lanofsong

In for this - thanks


----------



## krisz9

in, post #2


----------



## dukeReinhardt

In again


----------



## Blackhawk4

In #2


----------



## SMK

I'm in, thanks for the opportunity


----------



## laurelgtxyz

In for sure. Thanks.


----------



## quicklikeawalrus

Sure, in as well


----------



## JustAnotherWave

Wow, thanks for the chance to win bf4. This is awesome!


----------



## Malcom28

I'm in thank's .


----------



## gregory121295

In for the win. My friend that I built a pc for has yet to play an fps on it.


----------



## Baghi

In for the win. Thanks.


----------



## Wheezo

In #2

Thanks


----------



## Kota

In again. It's been more than 24 hours since my last entry.


----------



## sQuetos

In please


----------



## Roxborough

In!

Thank you very much!


----------



## y2kcamaross

In!!


----------



## VitalShot

In. Thanks for the chance!


----------



## PhilWrir

Pls


----------



## icanhasburgers

In again?


----------



## discipline

In! Thx for the giveaway


----------



## xioros

In in in









Thanks man!


----------



## flash2021

count me in plz!!!!!!


----------



## Scott1541

In for a second time


----------



## maarten12100

again in second entry


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

In


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Second entry


----------



## Darc

In!


----------



## EdenSB

In.

Thanks for the chance to win. Most of my friends have this, so I'd love to play with them.


----------



## lordhinton

In for this


----------



## Crack_Fox

In please







Thanks


----------



## legoman786

Second.


----------



## stevebd62

I'd love to get this game. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Another go from me, so #2


----------



## Yukla

in it to win it


----------



## Face2Face

Enter me again please


----------



## Yahar

in, thanks.


----------



## 95329

Second one.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Im in! Bought a R9 280x and didnt have a code!


----------



## Hoops

In for the win!


----------



## CovertCover

In!

Thanks man!


----------



## Simsim

In Again


----------



## d0mini

In again


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr240sx*
> 
> Count me in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when you say winners will be chosen by the website, are you going off of post number on this thread?


Correct! If the post number comes up and it is from someone who is not eligible, or they posted more than once before their 24hour wait time, it will be redrawn.

Few more days to go! Good luck guys!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

In, thanks for the opportunity OP.


----------



## Zorginator

In please!!







Thanks OP.


----------



## Germanian

in for 2nd time ty


----------



## stickg1

In #2


----------



## Crouch

Totally in!


----------



## neo0031

Jeffinslaw you legend. Totally in.

And you're more awesome for hosting this. Good luck OCNers!


----------



## Shogon

Here's to being in.


----------



## Tulion

I'm in! Been eyeing this game for a while but couldn't really afford to pick it up now.


----------



## Doogiehouser

Wooo!!! IN!


----------



## john1016

In, would love a copy for my brother. Thanks for the giveaway.


----------



## Nesix

Im in
lets see how my luck holds up


----------



## .:hybrid:.

In


----------



## solar0987

In!


----------



## tsm106

In please.


----------



## nubki11a

In, thanks OP, you rock!


----------



## <({D34TH})>

in


----------



## Butternut101

I want in thanks -=0)


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Count me in, thanks.


----------



## Kiros

Sure


----------



## Rayleyne

in please, I lack the money to purchase Bf4 to play with my friends right now, Unemployment suckszors.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

In! Have wanted to see what all the fuss is about..

Thanks for this. Awesome stuff!


----------



## AJR1775

In!!!

Already have BF4 but would like to get my brother into it.

-AJ


----------



## Boinz

Count me in.


----------



## zemco999

In again


----------



## rafety58

in


----------



## jagz

In #2


----------



## ipv89

in


----------



## xTweetyBird

Inn! Thanks


----------



## Dctr

I would like a copy. Thanks.


----------



## Laur3nTyu

yes yes a copy.. so cool !! such great OP!! ty


----------



## passinos

In also. Still on BF3


----------



## AnnoyinDemon

In and thanks


----------



## aleksve

IN thx for the chance


----------



## GREG MISO

IN


----------



## Soul Craze

Me pls.


----------



## DF is BUSY

single post for the win!


----------



## Vocality

In again!


----------



## Diablo85

entry #2.


----------



## TA4K

Totally keen.


----------



## golfergolfer

In for this


----------



## PontiacGTX

In


----------



## s0up2up

In please. I have a mate that wants a copy


----------



## trojan92

In


----------



## TLHarrell

Now that I have a card that can run it.... IN!


----------



## Garvani

In!!


----------



## Alvarez

In too good luck everyone


----------



## SageQi

Good Luck to all!


----------



## mistermenphis22

asdf


----------



## Ali67219

In









btw I have reps


----------



## DizZz

In! Thank you


----------



## Seban

In.


----------



## L36

Eh why not.


----------



## cryp

In, thanks


----------



## byteninja2

In, thanks!


----------



## WorldExclusive

I'm In


----------



## fishinfiend

Count me in! Thanks for the opportunity Jeffinslaw.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

In for stuff


----------



## opty165

in


----------



## $ilent

in thanks!


----------



## szeged

in, thanks jeff.


----------



## Kenerd

count me in thanks Jeff


----------



## adamkatt

In, thanks.


----------



## Kerelm

in like in.


----------



## Jimhans1

In also. Thx for the chance!


----------



## EZjijy

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Clocknut

Thanks for chance.


----------



## sktfreak

second in


----------



## Mattbag

hope i win!!!!!!


----------



## khurios2000

In for win!

Sent from my One S using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackcurrent

In #2


----------



## ZeVo

In for a 2nd time!


----------



## 161029

In #2.


----------



## chronostorm

in please!


----------



## CTM Audi

In, thanks.


----------



## MAXAMOUS

In #2 for me.


----------



## Tiger S.

Ill try #2 also, lucky #493


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

In again for the win


----------



## Cavey00

I'll throw my name in the hat again.


----------



## ThorsMalice

In again #2


----------



## BWAS1000

Oh yeah multiple entries. Me again.


----------



## RipperLord

In #3


----------



## Theroty

Would love to have this! In! Thanks OP!


----------



## DizZz

Why not. Thanks Jeff!


----------



## Swolern

In, thanks.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

I'm in!


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Wow pretty cool guy









Not every day someone is giving away a free $60 game

in


----------



## Durquavian

In for sure.


----------



## YouGotJaked

In! Thanks OP


----------



## Upyourbucket

In for this, thank you!


----------



## SecrtAgentMan

In please, thanks.


----------



## Korax

In please, thanks!


----------



## HexATL

Hellooo


----------



## Devo 66

Awesome was looking to pick this game up

In!


----------



## iLLicit1

IN2WIN.

Thanks bud.


----------



## OJX

Would love a key as I just built a computer capable of playing BF4!


----------



## Hawk8808

I'm in!!!! Thanks for the chance to win an awesome title!!


----------



## Gdubz22

Im in want to give it to my friend that wanted to play after seeing me get it on black friday when it was on sale.


----------



## Tnt6200

#3.


----------



## Lutfij

In!!!


----------



## SpartanVXL

In for a third #3


----------



## FLCLimax

I'm outside the door
Invite me in
So we can go back
And play pretend
I'm on deck
I'm up next
Tonight I'm high as a private je


----------



## galaxyy

In, thanks!!


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

In.

What I told my friend the day before my clean freak room mate gets back...
"The house may be a wreck, but tonight we clean like house elves!"


----------



## Spectre-

pls respond


----------



## mav2000

I'm in. Missed day 2 though


----------



## Cpt.Jeff

I wouldn't mind one at all

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## djriful

In!


----------



## aFreak

In! Thank You!


----------



## Microx256

in again


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

3rd entry.


----------



## tinmann

I've as much chance as a pint of Hagen Daz at a weight watcher's convention but count me in.


----------



## XAslanX

3rd day post


----------



## PiEownz

#3


----------



## Kokin

Count me in! Post #1


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

And here's my second post, 2 days later. thanks OP!


----------



## Chaython

I'm so in


----------



## gr3nd3l

In for the 3rd post!


----------



## theyedi

eee


----------



## The_chemist21

In, thanks.


----------



## buffsportsman

Sweet opportunity, thanks


----------



## Soulphalanx

IN! THANKS!


----------



## Mr Mari0o

In







would love to give this to my dad


----------



## Drakenxile

gime gime


----------



## speedyeggtart

In... Thank-you!


----------



## haha97

IN!!

Thank you so much!


----------



## agrims

Round 2!


----------



## fatlardo

Cmon baby!


----------



## Namwons

this is my second entry (in 24 hrs)...fingers X


----------



## Despair

In. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## insyxion

Im so IN!!!







THANKS alot


----------



## bambino167

in once again lol


----------



## 145252

In and thanks OP!!


----------



## Sprinkles169

I'm not 100% if I qualify.

In.


----------



## Twinnuke

I'll get in on the fun


----------



## jprovido

OMG AWESOME IN!


----------



## 7ranslucen7

in







thanks


----------



## uaedroid

I want to join please. Thanks!


----------



## surfbumb

in thanks.


----------



## carmas

I'm in







Thanks OP


----------



## jameyscott

Third time is the charm? I sure hope so. In.


----------



## Cacophony

Excellent give-away! Now I need to have a look at this RIG of yours


----------



## lucifermn

In for the second time. Bound to win something in one of these days.


----------



## repiv89

In. Good luck everyone


----------



## bmgjet

in


----------



## willibj

In and hopeful! Cheers for the generosity


----------



## zsolti94

in


----------



## majinsoftware

inn


----------



## chrisguitar

In!


----------



## MoBeeJ

In again


----------



## 6mmruledlines

In please!


----------



## arcade9

Another In after other 24 hours!


----------



## Chunin

In once again :d


----------



## Nowyn

Try #2


----------



## Kosai

In for said key.


----------



## Agoriaz

Such freebie
Much in
Very appreciative!

Seriously though, I'm in for this nice giveaway!


----------



## zealord

In


----------



## zeddragon

In.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Somedude168

Count me in!


----------



## skruffs01

In!


----------



## velocityx

wow what a promotion!! count me in!


----------



## tombom

Sick! In! Awesome!


----------



## Desolator4u

This would be awesome to win after spending so much on building my first gaming PC!


----------



## lambecrikas

In!


----------



## Ino.

In!


----------



## sollaris

Count me in !


----------



## DracoManX69

.


----------



## DragonFang

I'm IN!


----------



## BakerMan1971

In


----------



## Forsakenfire

Thrice-a-in.


----------



## malzmidx

In #2


----------



## angel88888

In


----------



## Seid Dark

IN


----------



## Hefner

In!


----------



## Bradey

in agian


----------



## Costfree

in 3rd time


----------



## shish0000

In


----------



## rainmaker

Awesome! in


----------



## Terminus14

In: Part 2
Starring Terminus14


----------



## krisz9

In, 3rd chance


----------



## MocoIMO

in part2


----------



## Crack_Fox

Next day, in again


----------



## PunkX 1

Post #3


----------



## Abs.exe

For all the bad talks I've made against BF4 and EA, I'll give BF4 a shot if it's free, maybe it'll change my vision.

Thank you


----------



## marc0053

In


----------



## FattysGoneWild

2nd time


----------



## jason387

In again..post # 2


----------



## StormX2

2nd entry


----------



## AfroDave

In please!


----------



## DaFaRsHeR

In


----------



## The Wizard

In again


----------



## Shiftstealth

SO DOGE MUCH WIN WOW

Also in.


----------



## hojnikb

Also IN


----------



## PimpSkyline

Im late to the party, I want one.


----------



## Kozanitis96

In for the third time


----------



## kingtiger888

In for the 2nd time


----------



## Ultisym

In I am, why not I say.


----------



## sn0w

In please.

Thank you!


----------



## scaz

in please.


----------



## Durvelle27

in again


----------



## bavarianblessed

In again? Yes please


----------



## ricklen

In plz


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

I'm in thanks!


----------



## N3C14R

In please!


----------



## taafe

In please, thank you


----------



## Baghi

It's 24hrs since my last entry so, in for the win v2.0!


----------



## Jolly Roger

In it.


----------



## mansbigbrother

In, I just got set up for gaming at 5760x1080 and BF4 would be so sweet to play on it.


----------



## Scott1541

In No. 3


----------



## playboysmoov

In as well. If I win I will finally have a reason to install origin.


----------



## Leyaena

Count me in.


----------



## legoman786

Third entry.


----------



## Cryptedvick

Most definitely in


----------



## bhardy1185

Late to the party but i am in!


----------



## nazarein

IN AGAIN!


----------



## Azefore

I'll be in on this









Thanks for the chance good sir


----------



## ryansoh3

In again, good luck everyone and thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## Tempest2000

Count me in!


----------



## thelude

Thanks man. This will go to my little nephew.


----------



## IEATFISH

Awesome. In!


----------



## Wheezo

In #3


----------



## dukeReinhardt

3rd in!


----------



## song414

Im in


----------



## rusky1

Would be interesting to see what they've done with the game since release.

IN.


----------



## JambonJovi

IN for the WIN !


----------



## absoluteloki89

In! I would love to play with more friends!


----------



## dr.evil

in thx so much for this


----------



## Skillers Inc

Who has two thumbs and wants to get a free copy of BF4? This guy. Thanks for the give away!


----------



## staccker

in! got to thank the mining mania and of course jeff!


----------



## mkclan

IN!


----------



## gertruude

in please


----------



## tensionz

In in innnn


----------



## Philly27

In Please:thumb:


----------



## LostKauz

in please and thanks for the opportunity


----------



## pokerapar88

In, of course !


----------



## EdenSB

In with 2nd entry.


----------



## M2NSLI

In

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlkDrgn28

Count me in..


----------



## Jimhans1

In also. Thx for the chance!


----------



## maxslater

in


----------



## Tandrial

I'm in. Thanks for giving the keys away!!!


----------



## DarkHollow

Why not. I wanted to play this but have to but a new PSU instead.


----------



## PimpSkyline

In again for my buddy Matt


----------



## ferhat

in!!!


----------



## Smallville

In!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

It's been 24 hours, so I'm in again.


----------



## Smanci

In! My buddies need these


----------



## OcN13

in


----------



## the1onewolf

Cool, in


----------



## Machiyariko

In!
Thanks!


----------



## Turbo16

In


----------



## Klue22

I would love to be in.


----------



## evilghaleon

I'm in!


----------



## hotwheels1997

In,24 hours passed since my last post.


----------



## Cykososhull

IN! This would be epic. Thanx for the opportunity.


----------



## rprice06

In. Thanks to the OP for being such a gentleman!


----------



## Face2Face

3rd entry


----------



## vaporizer

count me in plz. I would love a copy of this game


----------



## bryctucker

Awww, i posted this with the wrong account... I didn't even know i had two accounts. Anyways, good luck to those who entered.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

3rd entry from me, thanks again!


----------



## tsm106

2nd entry for me, pls.


----------



## Da1Nonly

IN!

TY


----------



## gwertyu

In #2


----------



## cptnighthawk666

in


----------



## Faraz

In!


----------



## waslakhani

Wow! Much Awesome! Such generous! Thanks for doing this I would like to enter for a buddy of mine since I already have the game and I would like to give it to a buddy.


----------



## MrDucktape

In for teh pew pew win!


----------



## Pawelr98

IN.


----------



## neo0031

2nd post, one day and one hour after the first. In.


----------



## dmfree88

In


----------



## TSXmike

sure, ill try out.

im in.


----------



## LatinLover

*In, thanks...*


----------



## Zeek

In for this. Thanks man


----------



## SkyNetSTI

Far away and cold Russia is IN
Thanks for opportunity.


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

You bought 5?! Nice! Wish I had that kind of monies....

In please!


----------



## Mike813

im in







Goodluck Everyone.


----------



## WaXmAn

In for the WIN!


----------



## ikem

In, thanks!


----------



## Rian

In, thank you very much


----------



## UZ7

in


----------



## BulletSponge

IN!


----------



## blackeyedcheese

Count me in, good luck.


----------



## H3||scr3am

in


----------



## gdubc

In to win! Birthday is tomorrow so maybe I will get some good fortune my way! Thanks for the opportunity, Jeffinslaw, you are awesome!


----------



## Vagrant Storm

Rolling...


----------



## zucciniknife

In again


----------



## DizZz

In! Thanks Jeff!


----------



## Bootzonfire

me,me,me!


----------



## Sunreeper

Some entertainment for everyone!

Of course in again


----------



## Onex

in it to win it


----------



## Kota

Another 24 hours and another entry.


----------



## Gdubz22

In again


----------



## EduFurtado

First entry. I'm in!


----------



## brown bird

Second post, thanks!


----------



## Diablo85

Another one for me as well, #3.


----------



## Cavey00

In nombre 3!


----------



## zemco999

In please


----------



## cryp

In #2


----------



## murderbymodem

I'm in, I could never bring myself to spend money on BF4, but I'd totally play it for the price of free. Thanks for spreading the love, hope your mining goes well


----------



## doctakedooty

I am in this is awesome.


----------



## Vocality

Here's #3.


----------



## Nexo

I'm in







#3


----------



## oomalikoo

in, thank you.


----------



## Germanian

in for 3rd time


----------



## TurboMach1

in again because didnt realize it was one entry per 24 hours lol


----------



## X-Country Dude96

I'm in. I'll just post once and hope for the best.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Totally in.


----------



## T Yamamoto

in


----------



## DarkPhoenix

In


----------



## golfergolfer

Second in


----------



## Blackcurrent

In #3


----------



## Blackhawk4

In #3


----------



## furyn9

Thank you!!!


----------



## ivr56

Totally in #1


----------



## ZeVo

In for #3!


----------



## xKaoticWolf

In # 2


----------



## valkeriefire

I'll join this. Very generous.


----------



## Extempt

its been over 24 hours, Im in again!


----------



## Durquavian

In for me too Again


----------



## Aesthethc

24 hours, in again thanks


----------



## uaedroid

#2


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

IN
thanks op


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Trees


----------



## jeffblute

Always up for some BF4, Count me in Jeff


----------



## Tnt6200

In #4!


----------



## roudabout6

IN


----------



## XxG3nexX

in


----------



## link1393

In! another times


----------



## flash2021

In #2


----------



## Furf

Would be nice to be able to play with the wife. In to win and good luck to others.


----------



## nbmjhk6

In


----------



## Captain Lolburger

In, thanks.


----------



## zerobahamut

count me in! Thanks!


----------



## Lysergix710

IN FTW !


----------



## Name Change

In


----------



## iDeaL7

In


----------



## HexATL

im in


----------



## gerickjohn

In please! =D


----------



## KorgothOfBarbaria

Sweet Im in


----------



## Hemi177

In for the win!


----------



## Net Prowler

in ftw 2


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

My other more different entry.


----------



## laurelgtxyz

In again.


----------



## s0up2up

2nd entry... Good luck everyone!


----------



## GuardianDuo

2nd entry!


----------



## Chaython

2xin


----------



## LazahXD

That sounds great







, I just bought a bf4 edition of a gpu but I just found out there were no codes left








. I'm in


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Post 3, woot woot!


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

It's not midnight here yet.


----------



## gr3nd3l

In again!


----------



## daydream99

in


----------



## Indiegreg

Number 3 for me. Thank you, sir!


----------



## XAslanX

4th day post


----------



## SecrtAgentMan

In again, thanks!


----------



## xaiviax

In, thank you!


----------



## xioros

In second!


----------



## knersie69

In it to win it


----------



## spacin9

Yup yup...


----------



## bootscamp

hello.


----------



## James4832

In


----------



## sprower

Arrggg! In #1









Thanks OP!


----------



## SDMODNoob

In! Would like to try this game.


----------



## vs17e

In


----------



## RipperLord

In 4th


----------



## jameyscott

Maybe the fourth time will work!


----------



## M2NSLI

*In*


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Yes please


----------



## bmgjet

in


----------



## d0mini

In for the third time, thanks for the chance


----------



## kifinas

In, thanks.


----------



## brandontaz2k2

In for sure, thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## teh_kurby

I would love to be in! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## sollaris

In!


----------



## Mr Nightman

def in baby!


----------



## majinsoftware

inn


----------



## Namwons

Entry #3 Thanx


----------



## Durate

in


----------



## ArcticZero

In again.


----------



## Jimhans1

Me Too.


----------



## Swolern

# 2


----------



## haha97

#2 too, in, thanks again


----------



## LostKauz

such a good deal thanks


----------



## TriviumKM

2


----------



## Kman3107

I'm in. I bought CoD: Ghosts to play with my friends but (never bought any CoD games before) but this time my friends didn't even buy CoD but they got BF4 which I ofc didn't get this time and I'm low on cash so don't feel like I can spend money on it now.

I know it's random but always nice to give a reason for wanting to get something for free.

Thanks OP for giving us all the chance to get in on the fun.


----------



## zealord

In


----------



## cptnighthawk666

in #3 thanks man


----------



## BakerMan1971

ok I am in #2
good luck to everyone and thank you Jeffinslaw for the generous giveaway.


----------



## ultimeus

In , very generous giveaway.


----------



## ipv89

In please


----------



## Laur3nTyu

In #3


----------



## taafe

In please and thank you


----------



## Andr3az

In again.


----------



## Nowyn

Try #3


----------



## Xtrem3

Yea I would like to be in the comp please.









-Thanks


----------



## Peanuthead

In!


----------



## himynamesnoah

In again!


----------



## agrims

X3, come on lottery! Thanks again again...


----------



## Tamber

In #2


----------



## ds84

Hope i can win as well.


----------



## detunedstring

In

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OwnedINC

In for the win!


----------



## Melosaiyan

I'm in!


----------



## leafonthewind

Count me in, thanks.


----------



## sidewaykill

In!


----------



## staccker

In - numero dos


----------



## PiEownz

In for # 4


----------



## angel88888

In, second time.


----------



## usoldier

IN


----------



## stickg1

In #3


----------



## Laysson

I'm in, thank you and good luck for everyone


----------



## MocoIMO

In #3


----------



## arcade9

In, after another 24 hours


----------



## chip94

IN


----------



## krisz9

In for #4 !


----------



## PontiacGTX

in number 2


----------



## Davayy

In - why not?
Thanks OP!


----------



## Seid Dark

no 2


----------



## bhardy1185

Doubling my odds!!!


----------



## ?Dirty?

in =]


----------



## Anusha

pick me, pick me


----------



## sktfreak

number 3


----------



## AngeloG.

Here goes my 1 in 800 chance! In!


----------



## The Wizard

In again


----------



## PyreSpirit

In 4 1!


----------



## SpartanVXL

Wow 300 posts since number 3

Here's #4


----------



## Peraklo

i will enter just once... hopefuly, this will complete my battlefield collection... Thanks for the freebie, even if i dont win!


----------



## RavageTheEarth

number 3! thanks for the giveaway!!


----------



## mudman091878

In #2.


----------



## thanos999

in please


----------



## blooder11181

in #1


----------



## spinejam

#1 and only.


----------



## Coolwaters

inb4thedraw


----------



## nightfox

in for the win


----------



## FCSElite

Thank you in


----------



## Amr0d

I am in aswell


----------



## Durvelle27

3rd times the charm


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Entry # 2 - 1 day and 14 hours later


----------



## jason387

Post #3


----------



## Lommi

I'm up for BF4


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Entry Number 3 here, 2 days, 12 hours from the first entry.


----------



## FastMHz

Another entry for me


----------



## PimpSkyline

I will take another, it's about 24 hrs. In for Matt and my only other buddy that don't have the game Brandon.


----------



## kingtiger888

In for 3rd time


----------



## legoman786

Entry 4


----------



## ryansoh3

In, thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## Baghi

In again for the second time after 49 hours.


----------



## Selquist979

In. 2nd entry


----------



## dukeReinhardt

4th innnnnn


----------



## PunkX 1

Post #4


----------



## SweetAndLow

Jumping on the ship


----------



## TheSocialHermit

I'll throw my hat in for this! Enjoyed BF3 so I'd love to play this







Thanks for the giveaway


----------



## Face2Face

Another entry


----------



## Scott1541

In again


----------



## Crack_Fox

Another day, another entry , thanks !


----------



## Ddreder

Heeeeeyyyy I sure could use one of those!


----------



## Frost

In, been wanting to try this game out.


----------



## rock2702

Would love to try BF4 on my 780ti









Thanks for the giveaway


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I'm in. You're a GGG.


----------



## Coree

In!
Thanks so much.


----------



## gertruude

in second thanks


----------



## sn0w

In2Win


----------



## velocityx

in second ;d


----------



## 95329

Third one!


----------



## Skorpian

Wait so am I supposed to post more than one time? If so I'm in for the next key. If not please delete this post.


----------



## Costfree

4th time in.


----------



## ricklen

In 2nd


----------



## vaporizer

in for my day 2.


----------



## xxgamxx

In.! 1st time


----------



## Bootzonfire

2nd time.


----------



## chalamah

How generous! I'm in


----------



## TiezZ BE

In


----------



## daman246

Have been waiting to try out Battlefield 4 to see what all the hate is about


----------



## SmurfZ

Put me in!


----------



## Onex

In Again.


----------



## dealio

in 3x


----------



## OJX

In


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

4th entry from me, thanks again!


----------



## Forsakenfire

Too much in.


----------



## Tagkaman

This is my second entry


----------



## Tempest2000

In #2


----------



## Pawelr98

in #2.


----------



## JoeelMex

First entry for me.


----------



## Redeemer

In and thanks


----------



## Shiftstealth

In again.


----------



## losttsol

I'd love a key. Thanks.


----------



## MerkageTurk

in thanks for my sister


----------



## Da1Nonly

in #3 TY


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

I guess it's another day. another post


----------



## marlo

Thanks for the chance Jeffinslaw.


----------



## DizZz

In #4!


----------



## Astonished

in!!!


----------



## TheStig93

in, thanks for the chance


----------



## NorCa

In! Thanks


----------



## RJ_985

In. Thanks much!


----------



## aleksve

IN #2


----------



## StormX2

3rd entry


----------



## Cavey00

In again! I think this is the last one before the drawing. Good luck all!


----------



## QSS-5

In
#2


----------



## iLLicit1

Dibs.


----------



## Trumpeter1994

I'm in


----------



## the1onewolf

One more time, one more chance


----------



## Malcom28

2# in thanks.


----------



## hanzy

In.


----------



## tac0slav3

Numero Dos


----------



## SomeDooD

I'm in!


----------



## Faraz

In #3!


----------



## RipperLord

My last in


----------



## James4832

In


----------



## IRO-Bot

IN


----------



## jvolkman

Count me in.


----------



## AddictedGamer93

In!


----------



## Nilsom

very nice!!!


----------



## rancor

In thanks!


----------



## rv8000

Would be nice to pick up a few games with some of my friends when im not too busy. In, thanks!


----------



## dr.evil

in


----------



## mrhiab

In...


----------



## Kokin

Post #2. Thanks!


----------



## FattysGoneWild

3rd entry


----------



## skyisover

3rd


----------



## 161029

In 3rd time.


----------



## YouGotJaked

In (again)


----------



## zucciniknife

In for 3


----------



## atibbo69

PICK ME


----------



## SectorNine50

Nice freebie! I'm in!

Thanks very much, OP!


----------



## derickwm

In for lutz.


----------



## <({D34TH})>

in again


----------



## Machiyariko

In #2!
Thanks again.


----------



## rootzreggae

I am in


----------



## SMK

In!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> In for lutz.


Sorry, you don't meet the requirements. A secret one was that you can't have destroyed more than one SR2. So ouch.... sorry man







lol


----------



## Psycho666

in again


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> In for lutz.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, you don't meet the requirements. A secret one was that you can't have destroyed more than one SR2. So ouch.... sorry man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...

Take pity! Not just your average joe could kill two SR-2s in a row!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Take pity! Not just your average joe could kill two SR-2s in a row!


Hahaha I was joking, you're in as well!


----------



## Terminus14

Entry #3 from yours truly.


----------



## hout17

IN Thanks!


----------



## Captain Lolburger

In, ty.


----------



## TurboMach1

third times a charm?


----------



## doctakedooty

Second time for me


----------



## R3aCt0r M|Nd

Second post for me

Cheers again bud!


----------



## Diablo85

#4 for me


----------



## Holynacho

Worth a shot


----------



## Doogiehouser

In Again!!!


----------



## passinos

in again #2
thank you!


----------



## 4LC4PON3

in #2 for me thanks


----------



## EdenSB

In. 3rd times the charm?


----------



## Durquavian

in, again and We all hope so.


----------



## ZeVo

In for #4. Thanks!


----------



## y2kcamaross

In!


----------



## SDMODNoob

In for 2nd chance!


----------



## neo0031

In for third time!


----------



## SecrtAgentMan

In for 4th time, thanks!


----------



## golfergolfer

Third time Lucky


----------



## Name Change

In! 3rd


----------



## Kota

In again.


----------



## FloJoe6669

in for the first time, shouldve known bout this earlier!
thanks OP!


----------



## Germanian

in for #4


----------



## BeyondCryptic

I'M IN!


----------



## majinsoftware

in


----------



## Tnt6200

#5. Good luck everyone!


----------



## bmgjet

In again, a hour early but wont be online any time latter tonight.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

In again plox


----------



## Citra

In for battlefield 4


----------



## dmfree88

In


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Less than 24 hours to go guys! Good luck!


----------



## gdubc

In number two....


----------



## sprower




----------



## gr3nd3l

In for the last time!


----------



## Craftyman

Sure I'm in if I qualify.


----------



## Indiegreg

In again number 4.


----------



## Lommi

2nd entry 14 hours from first entry


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Craftyman*
> 
> Sure I'm in if I qualify.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lommi*
> 
> 2nd entry 14 hours from first entry


These entries do not qualify, please check the first post for criteria. To enter a second time, it must be 24 hours AFTER your first entry.


----------



## gwertyu

In #3


----------



## repiv89

in for the 2nd time?


----------



## jameyscott

In for the last time!


----------



## MapRef41N93W

In for the first time.


----------



## AbdullahG

In for second time.


----------



## 420Killah

Is it in yet?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *420Killah*
> 
> Is it in yet?


15/January/2014 @8PM Pacific STD time (GMT/UTC Minus 8)


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> 8PM Pacific STD time (GMT/UTC Minus 8)


I believe that was his "in" post hahaha


----------



## M2NSLI

In!


----------



## XAslanX

5th day post


----------



## Blackcurrent

#4


----------



## cptnighthawk666

4


----------



## xaiviax

Second in


----------



## Indiegreg

1000 posts for these keys! DAMN!


----------



## Vocality

In for the last time!


----------



## givmedew

IM IN!


----------



## SmokinWaffle

In #2.


----------



## Carlitos714

in #2


----------



## arcade9

In, after another 24hs, good luck everyone!


----------



## calibrah

in


----------



## agrims

In yet again, x4, would love me some BF4!!!


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

And here is number 4!


----------



## lucifermn

In. Third time is the charm.


----------



## Yahar

in 2#


----------



## Wiffinberg

In please


----------



## swing5

In if qualified


----------



## marc0053

In


----------



## taafe

In for the last time. Good luck everyone and thanks OP


----------



## Laur3nTyu

In, good luck to everybody


----------



## uaedroid

#3 Good Luck to all !


----------



## Crouch

In!


----------



## robE

In for the 0.000001% chance to win


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

In!!!


----------



## Kman3107

In for a second time

# 2

(25 hours since last post)


----------



## linkin93

Me please! Thanks


----------



## BakerMan1971

in for a third chance


----------



## solar0987

In!


----------



## JambonJovi

In #2


----------



## mightywhitey5

IN post 2


----------



## stl drifter

Im in


----------



## MerkageTurk

In 2#


----------



## blooder11181

in for #2


----------



## Nestala

In.


----------



## Nowyn

In, Try #4


----------



## zealord

In !


----------



## pokerapar88

In, #2

My god more than 100 pages of posts... this is gonna be tough !


----------



## PiEownz

#5!


----------



## Stefy

#1

Awesome!


----------



## Choopy!

#1 here :>


----------



## Melosaiyan

In again!


----------



## LazahXD

In for my second try


----------



## gregory121295

In #2!


----------



## Alex132

boop


----------



## Durvelle27

#3 final


----------



## mrhiab

in for #2...come on lucky # 2


----------



## Warpenguin

I'm in (first time)


----------



## ladcrooks

in for a piggy ta!


----------



## brown bird

Lucky #3!


----------



## steadly2004

In









If its still live. I'd like to get one for my son. He'd love to play against me online


----------



## b0z0

Awesome!


----------



## bhardy1185

Third and final time.


----------



## Tiger S.

#3 for me. Lucky #1049


----------



## Sikozu

In


----------



## d0mini

In #4


----------



## didyfink

lool


----------



## Deni

I'd love one as well please.


----------



## Cykososhull

In for 2nd chance!


----------



## thelude

In for #2. Thanks man.


----------



## TiezZ BE

in, second time


----------



## Lagpirate

In with second chance!


----------



## Korax

In again!


----------



## Swolern

#3 Thanks


----------



## Seid Dark

3rd


----------



## KyleMart06

I think i don't have much of a chance but would like to be in!


----------



## opty165

in!


----------



## saywhuut

In for one please!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## krisz9

entry #5!


----------



## LocoDiceGR

iiiiiiiiin


----------



## djriful

#2


----------



## SpartanVXL

#5 for lucky last.


----------



## The Wizard

In again


----------



## dr.evil

in


----------



## sollaris

In !


----------



## ChompyChob

In for the hope to get one of those delicious keys


----------



## sktfreak

4th entry


----------



## MocoIMO

in again


----------



## kpforce1

In!


----------



## PontiacGTX

3rd in


----------



## UZ7

in


----------



## Chunin

In. Lucky number 3?


----------



## Darc

In, 2nd time.


----------



## dealio

in all fours


----------



## Theroty

In for the 2nd time. Thanks OP!


----------



## bavarianblessed

In again? Yes please


----------



## gablain

in !! Thank you !


----------



## iwalkwithedead

In FTW Part 2


----------



## itzhoovEr

In. Again.


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Forgot my post last night... last one.


----------



## Blackhawk4

In #4


----------



## PimpSkyline

In for one more time. Hope i win one for my buddies, i need more friends to play with! Good Luck Everyone.


----------



## Microx256

derp


----------



## benben84

Count me in! Thanks!


----------



## jason387

Post#4....


----------



## PunkX 1

Post #5


----------



## Peanuthead

In again.


----------



## jason387

How many more hours for the results????


----------



## .:hybrid:.

In #2


----------



## strych9

In #2


----------



## legoman786

Last entry! Gogogogogo!


----------



## hotwheels1997

In,third post.


----------



## Kimir

in #2 too, I guess


----------



## B!0HaZard

In.


----------



## Baghi

In for #3 after a day.


----------



## muels7

I am in


----------



## Aesthethc

24 hours, in


----------



## malzmidx

In #3


----------



## Angrybutcher

In #2


----------



## dukeReinhardt

finaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal entryyy. entry no. #5, i believe!


----------



## caenlen

There really needs to be like a 3 day limit on these Freebie topics... tired of seeing it in the top 10 24.7

111 pages...


----------



## Jolly Roger

IN AGIN


----------



## Selquist979

3rd entry


----------



## MrZeam

I'm in for a key. Btw, loved your murdermac mod. It was really well done.


----------



## Jackson889

Yup


----------



## porschedrifter

I would personally love to have one of these. Battlefield junkie here, I've played and owned BF2/3 BC1/2 and loved them. Haven't been able to pico up BF4 yet!


----------



## Azefore

In for #2 here, I see this escalated quickly


----------



## y2kcamaross

In!


----------



## Slaughter

In! Thanks


----------



## angel88888

in!


----------



## Just a nickname

in!


----------



## surfbumb

in, 2nd entry


----------



## Archngamin

In.


----------



## knersie69

In it to win it


----------



## Jaapi

To the moon!


----------



## fonzye

I'm in !








Thanks !


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

In! Cheers.


----------



## Scott1541

In for the I can't even rememberth time


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

IN, second entry.


----------



## Sugi

Oh wow! much battles. Gr8 graphics. Must have!


Spoiler: Lots Spoiler!


----------



## sabbathcrazy

im in


----------



## ez12a

I'm in!


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

3rd entry - 1 day and 3 hours later.


----------



## Jimhans1

Last in for me before the drawing tonight.


----------



## zemco999

Last entry


----------



## rprice06

In #2


----------



## 95329

Fourth one!


----------



## sn0w

In for third


----------



## vaporizer

#3 for me


----------



## gertruude

3rd for me


----------



## RX7-2nr

in


----------



## Raiden911

in


----------



## Roxborough

In for the second time, again, much appreciated!


----------



## edalbkrad

in for this and good luck with your mining and trading


----------



## Tagkaman

In for the third time. Thanks once again


----------



## Tempest2000

In #3


----------



## Cpt.Derrek

In. Great to have such an awesome OCN community!


----------



## jeromeface

In for first time.. thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## 100cotton

In #2.


----------



## PappaSmurfsHarem

IN #2


----------



## Turbo16

In #2


----------



## CptChiggs

I'm all in for this!


----------



## sorage

I'm in Thanks ALOT


----------



## 50shadesofray

in #2


----------



## Simsim

in


----------



## RoarGasm

In #2


----------



## Nesix

Im In


----------



## Forsakenfire

The last of my in.


----------



## IRO-Bot

In til the end


----------



## smoke420

Im in. Thanks


----------



## velocityx

and again in!


----------



## rock2702

Second and final...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorNine50

Second and final for me as well!


----------



## Pawelr98

in #3.


----------



## glakr

Would love one of these for my daughter so she can play with me


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glakr*
> 
> Would love one of these for my daughter so she can play with me


This guy deserves it


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

In one last time, #5 I think...


----------



## rv8000

In a second time.


----------



## stickg1

In 4


----------



## kartcrg84

IN PLEASE! Great giveaway for a great game. Thanks op!


----------



## brandontaz2k2

in again c:


----------



## BWAS1000

One more.


----------



## jagz

In #3


----------



## Hemi177

In numero deux.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

In for the second time. Let's see if I can get lucky.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Last in!


----------



## zucciniknife

4th time!


----------



## noahhova

In


----------



## Diablo85

In! Entry #5

Sent from my KitKat Galaxy Note 2


----------



## Terminus14

Let's throw in another entry.

#4 for me.


----------



## DragonFang

2nd entry


----------



## Durquavian

In another


----------



## ZealotKi11er

in


----------



## surfbumb

3rd entry, good luck everyone.


----------



## Struzzin

In Thanks


----------



## Faraz

In!


----------



## BeyondCryptic

In Once More!


----------



## /\/_|_\/\

in yo


----------



## Mr240sx

In


----------



## Truedeal

In.
Why not?


----------



## rancor

In #2


----------



## FattysGoneWild

4th and final entry.


----------



## flash2021

entry for today! drawing soon?


----------



## Dream Killer

shoot, ill try


----------



## y2kcamaross

In!


----------



## EdenSB

In with 4th try for 4th Battlefield.


----------



## PrimeBurn

In again for try #2. Thanks.


----------



## 161029

In #4.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Less than an hour to go guys!


----------



## ZeVo

In for #5!


----------



## 4LC4PON3

in #3. I hope I win im broke & need some BF4. Thanks for the chance


----------



## ikem

in 2


----------



## Face2Face

In


----------



## albear01

In #2.


----------



## mjl4878

Awesome of you to do this, count me in


----------



## Jeffinslaw

30 minutes left! Get your entries in folks!


----------



## Costfree

Last one for me. Good luck everybody


----------



## TSXmike

2nd time in.


----------



## doctakedooty

Third time myself


----------



## <({D34TH})>

Third time's a charm (hopefully)


----------



## SlvrDragon50

In again!


----------



## Machiyariko

In #3!
Thanks.


----------



## Osea23

oh my god came 10 minutes before you were gonna call the winners. let's hope i get a key







in!


----------



## Kota

One final entry before the cut-off.


----------



## fatlardo

cmon baby!


----------



## Tennobanzai

1st entry!


----------



## Cyro999

I refuse to enter twice!








(don't count this)


----------



## Nilsom

I want!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

4th entry!

and with 3 minutes to spare!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

*NO MORE POSTS WILL BE ACCEPTED!*

Picking the winners now.


----------



## Germanian

YAY gl to all


----------



## DizZz

In for the last time!

EDIT: Nevermind didn't get it in soon enough


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Good luck to all who entered


----------



## kylelols

1st post!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

And the winners are...









1. jeffblute (740)
2. Wheezo (386)
3. Bl00dyMurd3r (764)
4. stevebd62 (406)
5. y2kcamaross (261)

I need the winners to please PM me ASAP and I will get them their code! Will also update the first post as well! Hope you guys enjoy and be on the look out for when I get my next batch of R9 280X's.


----------



## Cyro999

gz to all!


----------



## Germanian

gratz


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Congrats to the winners


----------



## WoOkiE FTW




----------



## RavageTheEarth

Congratz to all the winners!


----------



## Cavey00

Congrats winners!


----------



## Wiffinberg

Gratz


----------



## Jimhans1

Congratulations to the 5 winners! And rep+ to the thread starter for the generosity!!


----------



## uaedroid

Congratulations to the winnahs!


----------



## Costfree

Gratz


----------



## rprice06

gratz to the winners!


----------



## Indiegreg

Congraz to the winners! i was really hoping i never have to pay money for bf4, hahahahahaha


----------



## gdubc

Grats to winners and thanks to Jeffinslaw for being awesome with this drawing!


----------



## BakerMan1971

Congrats to the winners


----------



## zemco999

Gratz guys!


----------



## Wheezo

Wow, thanks a ton Jeff!
Grats to the rest of the winners as well


----------



## pokerapar88

Cool beans, congratz to the winners !


----------



## StormX2

gratz guys

someday, I will play this game


----------



## Laur3nTyu

gratz winners... i hate u... // kidding








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> gratz guys
> 
> someday, I will play this game


i feel u man


----------

